# OUCH!!! MY TOE!!! ** Gander Mountain Accident **



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

So I'm in Gander Mountain walking down the dog training supplies aisle when all the sudden I see the Avery Hexa Bumpers (initial thought "cool"). Now I've read some people say their hard... So I pick one up and give it the "squeeze test"... yep definetly hard. Heard people say they busted open in the cold so I dropped it from waist high. THUD! Sounded like I dropped a rock! Those things are rock solid... Great for throwing into the wind I guess (I was out today in 30 mph gusts kept messing my canvas throws up... didn't stay long at 11 degrees...).

On another note got my 7 month old pup a Avery Parka while I was there... now thats a project to put it on lol...


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree that the Avery bumpers are very hard. I initially bought 6 of them and since then have bought 12 more bumpers, but this time I ordered sportdog brand. These have a very soft rubber feel and are not that hard, plus they are lighter than Avery (I have no problem throwing in high wind with either Avery or SportDog).


The funny thing though.......when I am working on simple casting, I can put one Avery with 3 Sport Dog and my pup will pick the Avery bumper first every time.


----------



## xqwerty13x (Nov 12, 2007)

i love the averys !!! the flashers are awesome ! 
thats all i use


----------



## HYDROPHILIC (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the Avery hexabumpers too, but it never gets extremely cold down here where I'm training.

I've heard that they bust and break when it's consistently in the 20's.

One thing I do know is if you have a pup that likes to catch the bumper on a flip (fun bumper pitched toward him in the air) I'd strongly recommend something other than an Avery Hexa. Could easily break a tooth or injure pup. I keep a soft canvas in my back pocket for his fun (trick) bumper.


----------

